# lol wow...



## Second (Jan 18, 2009)

this guy is committed to his job 

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/505/the-iceman-from-jbismad?from=player


----------



## firecoins (Jan 18, 2009)

unbelievable.  They didn't close a road down to fil this?  Idiots


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 18, 2009)

Are not idiots like that, one of the main reasons for the existence of EMS.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea that's fake. If it was real though I would seriously buy a car from him.


----------

